# Spear or Axe?



## Kane (Nov 18, 2004)

If you were going into a battle, which weapon would you prefer between the spear and the axe? Axes might be stronger, but spears are longer and quicker. Which weapon would you prefer?


----------



## sifu Adams (Nov 18, 2004)

I have never used the axe.  I love the spear being short I would say I would prefer the spear.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 18, 2004)

Double axe :samurai:

 :asian:


----------



## Marginal (Nov 18, 2004)

Kinda the age old question, "hammer or screwdriver?"

Depends on the job. I think a spear would be generally more useful just going by what Alexander, Rome etc managed with them as their primary weapon.


----------



## 8253 (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe i would choose a small one hand axe.  It is quick and can be powerful.


----------



## Adept (Nov 18, 2004)

One important thing to remember - Battle is a very different beast from combat. Even if you have spent years training in spear related martial arts, I can guarantee you have never fought in anything like a medieval battle (unless you are in the SCA or similar).

 The closest analogy for a medieval battle combat is the mosh pit at a huge music concert. It is a massive crush of bodies where your body is pinned in place by the bodies around you. Having a spear that is six feet long is pretty useless in the front rank of a combat unit, since your enemy is pressed right against your face. A small hand axe would be better, since you could swing it over the top of your shield to smash the other guy in the face. The guys a few paces back from the actual fighting are the ones who use the spears to great effect. This is why the Romans used such large shields and the short stabing gladius.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 18, 2004)

Historically the spear was the most prevelent weapon when armies began to form into organized infntry.  Charginbg in a line the spear allowed reach while remaining behind a shield.  Sword or axe was probably better wheb things broke down and you got into a melee

t-


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 18, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Historically the spear was the most prevelent weapon when armies began to form into organized infntry. Charginbg in a line the spear allowed reach while remaining behind a shield. Sword or axe was probably better wheb things broke down and you got into a melee
> 
> t-


 
Cheaper and easier to mass produce (less metal needed than an axe) and easier to mount securely on the shaft/handle than the axe.

The spear, as a mass combat weapon, is 'better' because you can point a whole bunch in a direction to make a wall of metal points cover an area.

once that wall develops 'holes' though it is too long and cumbersome to use in intimate situations.  Not an either or case for me, both.

Ax weapons are like sticks/swords/chain weapons...they need more open and dynamic formations to use well, otherwise you end up hitting your own people or get it tangled up easily.

Taken as 'coffee table topic talk' it is fine, but there really is no superiority issue here.  The weapon preference is going to depend on the user's comfort and knowledge/confidence and the situation/necessity.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 18, 2004)

Spear will have a better disbursment of damage to another person it can be used several differant ways compared to the axe, So I would go with the spear...


----------



## Kane (Nov 18, 2004)

What about a sword? Swords were not as widely used before colonial times as many people think. Romans used the gladius sword and Arabs used their scimitar in clavier battles. Other than that, swords havent been used as much, partly because they were so expensive to make.

Between the spear, axe, and sword what would be your preference and why?


----------



## The Kai (Nov 18, 2004)

In a infantry type situation the spear would allow you to mass your front tightly, presaenting a solid wall of attacke

Melee weapons have to seperate to swing, there fore losing alot of momentum from a charge
type of battle?
Todd


----------



## chinto01 (Nov 18, 2004)

in close combat I think I would have to go with the short sword or a knife. Something small and easy to manuever in a tight situation. At that point I would even take a kama or a sai.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 18, 2004)

Spear.

Cheap to make, relatively fast to train, generally gives reach advantage, yup spear.

If you are in a duel, you have reach and a linear weapons that discourages charges.

If you are in combat with a group of similarly armed allies you form a hedge of pokey points that is tough to cross and dangerous to assault.  Well trained infantry armed with spear were pretty much immune to cavalry charges.

If you are in combat with a group of dis-similarly armed allies, stand behind them and use the reach to hit open targets or use the wings on your spear (if you have them) to open targets for them.

Yup, definately spear.

Lamont


----------



## still learning (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello, Axe can be thrown and so can a spear. If not to be thrown? Most likely the spear.....a long one. But any weapon is as good as the owner of it. There is no right or wrong answer here...just choices....?

  In Hawaii..most guys spearfish?....Aloha


----------



## someguy (Nov 18, 2004)

WEll it depends alot on which type of which weapon.
There were some really big axes.  There also were some pretty short spears.
As to swords well we all should know there sure were alot of types of them out there.  So I'll go with, assuming gun doesn't become a choice, a spear.  Unless you will allow me to go with a halbert.  I'm assuming we will go with european medival weapons.
A bow would be even better though.


----------



## Kane (Nov 19, 2004)

How about any melee weapon (hand to hand combat weapons) like Spears, swords, axes, maces, ect.? Which of those weapons would you use?  NOTE this group does NOT include guns, bows, crossbows, or any other ranged weapon.


----------



## loki09789 (Nov 19, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> How about any melee weapon (hand to hand combat weapons) like Spears, swords, axes, maces, ect.? Which of those weapons would you use? NOTE this group does NOT include guns, bows, crossbows, or any other ranged weapon.


A spear could be considered a ballistic/range weapon, as could axes or throwing clubs (boomarangs, kildeers, ....) knives, chain weapons, nets.......


----------



## Bod (Nov 22, 2004)

When it comes to weapon choice, the opponent's armour is a big factor to take into consideration.

Against plate armour a poleaxe or mace is far better than a sword. Against leather armour or mail, a strong penetrating dagger or sword would be best. Where no armour is worn a slashing weapon is going to come out on top.

Of course, once you start comparing single opponents versus massed ranks the rules change all over again.

Then you have to consider materials. If metal is in short supply, one of those Aztec obsidian maces or a pointy stick might be best.

Then there is comedy value to consider. In this case, a large trout, or a rubber chicken would vie for top spot.


----------



## 5 hand swords (Nov 22, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> WEll it depends alot on which type of which weapon.
> There were some really big axes. There also were some pretty short spears.
> As to swords well we all should know there sure were alot of types of them out there. So I'll go with, assuming gun doesn't become a choice, a spear. Unless you will allow me to go with a halbert. I'm assuming we will go with european medival weapons.
> A bow would be even better though.


I would take 1 short spear/sword and shield for up close and  thrust type HTH and a lot of small spears/jav's and a Jav thrower (notched stick) as I can't use a bow worth **** and it's almost as  good a short to mid range weapon.


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

I like the Axe . I am currently using German Longsword and Poleaxe .


----------

